Where is your startup? (for me Atlanta) - rokhayakebe
======
nailer
I'm in Melbourne, Australia, but my main developer is in California. We
communicate with Skype.

I think user-oriented sites need good communication between designers and
coders, so having a native English speaker was a top priority. Additionally
I've generally been impressed with US coders. I also needed someone with a
good knowledge of multiple programming languages (rather than a 'solve
everything with Perl' guy), and AJAX experience which is surprisingly lacking
elsewhere (check out the development history of all those Indian and Hungarian
companies on eLance - they might be a fifth the price, but they're generally
pretty terrible).

Somewhere after public beta I'll head to SF again for a few months, maybe
permanently. When I do, my dev team team will already be there.

------
epi0Bauqu
Valley Forge, PA; anyone near me? rokhayakebe, where in Atl? I grew up in East
Cobb (Marietta).

~~~
rokhayakebe
Cool. I live in Marietta (vinings).

~~~
kingnothing
My family also lives in Marietta (east Cobb), although I go to school at
Auburn.

------
semigeek
Cleveland, Ohio. I travel regularly to Detroit, San Francisco and Atlanta for
business though.

------
Laurentvw
I'm based in Belgium. My co-founder lives in New York.

------
jsackmann
Wow...I didn't expect to see 64 comments and then be the first one chiming in
from New York City. But here I am.

~~~
pepeto
go NYC! go baby! One more here!

------
codeslinger
epi0Bauqu and Riley, I'm in Plymouth Meeting, PA. Hit me at codeslinger _AT_
gmail _DOT_ com to rap about stuff.

------
jdavid
Milwaukee, WI 1.5hrs north of Chicago.

------
davidw
... On the internet ...

Me: located in Innsbruck, Austria

Servers: located somewhere in Texas

DedaSys LLC: registered in Eugene, Oregon

~~~
tomh
Why Eugene? Is is easy to register a company long-distance in Oregon? (I have
relatives there and I'm out of the country, so I'm thinking about that angle
for a contact address myself :))

~~~
davidw
My parents live in Eugene, and I visit from time to time. This summer I set up
the bank account, which had to be done in person, but otherwise, I was able to
create the LLC itself remotely.

------
brianmckenzie
San Francisco, CA. Although I'm taking a detour to Paris for awhile, long
story.

------
ACSparks
Chicago, IL

~~~
Shooter
I'm also in Chicago.

~~~
samb
chicago. and birmingham, al.

~~~
falsestprophet
Lafayette, IN, but Chicago soon

------
rzwitserloot
Delft, The Netherlands. But ready to move the moment it's neccessary.

------
nanijoe
I'd like name an exotic location, but I am in good old New Jersey :) If all
goes according to plan, I'll be moving to the SF area in January 2008.

------
altay
Portland, Maine (seriously) and SF/Mountain View, CA.

~~~
jkush
Hey - I live in Maine too. Grew up in Chicago - but have been here for about 8
years. Shoot me an email sometime.

~~~
altay
Uh... what's your address?

I'm aguvench on gmail.

------
raindoll
Mannheim, Germany, not exactly the Silicon Valley :-)

------
asmosoinio
Turku, Finland (Northern Europe). Partly in Espoo.

------
NextNetNow
Providence, RI

~~~
ChrisO
I'm also working on a startup in Providence. Do you go to Brown?

~~~
NextNetNow
No, moved here a couple of years ago from NYC. You?

~~~
ChrisO
I just graduated from Brown. Ive been out in Palo Alto for the summer, but ill
be going back to Providence in September. Whats your email?

------
terpua
I'm in a third-world country - Manila, Philippines (there are some talent
here!) but poorer infrastructure.

------
palish
St Louis, MO

~~~
skippybosco
I was also born and raised in STL.. left 5 years ago for the west coast, moved
to Asia at the beginning of 2007.

Palish, I'll be in STL 9/13 - 9/19 for business meet ups. If you have
availability I'd love to buy you a drink and hear about what you have going
there. Curious as to how the startup scene in STL is evolving..
-frank{&at&}actercompany.com.

------
thingsilearned
Daly City CA

------
blored
Tro, Taro... Toronto, Canada.

~~~
blored
using Serverbeach in California.

------
ahaas
Also in Atlanta. Planning to move to Portland in the near future, though.

~~~
stevefroeber
Also in Atlanta. Interested to hear about how things are "heating up" here.
I'd love to chat with some of you from ATL too.

------
rgiar
DC

~~~
extantproject
Reston, Virginia

------
german
Lima, Peru

~~~
blored
cool, I know someone from Ricoletta

------
ordersup
San Francisco, CA - Financial District & North Beach ;)

------
vd
Lisbon, Portugal

------
Readmore
Tulsa, Oklahoma

------
jesses
part shanghai, part silicon valley =)

------
toemaz
Gent, Belgium

------
rms
Pittsburgh, PA

------
ardit33
Tirana Albania, and San Francisco

------
tedb
washington, dc here, the cap city!

~~~
zviband
dc as well!

------
iamyoohoo
Los Angeles

------
skippybosco
Taiwan

------
nostrademons
Boston.

------
Ryan_Brooks
Calgary, Alberta, Canada.

------
benhoyt
Christchurch, New Zealand

------
chaostheory
SF Bay Area (Peninsula)

------
ochiba
Cape Town, South Africa

------
dottertrotter
South Bend Indiana

------
chmike
Marseille, France

------
tzury
Tel Aviv, Israel

------
vuknje
Belgrade, Serbia

------
tim
Hamburg, Germany

------
thomasswift
chicago... kinda

------
chris_l
Munich, Germany

------
chadboyda
Los Angeles, CA

------
joshtempte
Charleston, SC

------
joe
Dubuque, Iowa

------
jeffw
Orlando, FL

~~~
migpwr
Jacksonville, FL / Austin, TX

------
dfranke
Boston, MA

------
noelchurchill
San Diego

------
abhishek2
Prague

~~~
david927
Also Prague! Abhishek2, contact me: david(at)anemach(dot)com

------
bosky101
bangalore ,india

------
bootload
melb ~ au

------
rokhayakebe
THIS IS TRULY A GLOBAL PHENOMENON. And what we see now is just the start of
it. Loving it man.

------
cosmok
in the Cloud!

